# Whats the Point Of A 1500psi Electric Jetter?



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

I have been doing some research on Jetters and it seems every time i read up on a 1500 psi electric jetter they are not powerful enough for any type of 3 or 4" main line but almost to powerful for secondary lines.

I guess Im asking what is the point of even having this type of jetter? or am i wrong eith my research?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## frugalrooter (Dec 10, 2010)

if you do kitchen sink lines it would be ideal


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Ive read that the electric jetters frequently blow circuit breakers(fuses) unless connected to a 20 amp circuit

I don't run into many customers that have a 20A outlet available.
mostly 15A.
but this is second hand information so take it with a grain of NaCl


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes Homer, they will blow circuits if you have a 2 hp motor. Mine is a 1 1/2 hp motor and won't pop the breakers on most residential homes. I also always have the unloader all the way out so there's less load at start-up. Mine works great for 1 1/2" and 2" lines, kitchen sinks mostly. The best thing about it is it's small enough to stay on the van 24/7. That makes it a lot easier to sell; being available right now.

For anything larger than 2" I go straight to the gas jetter.





Paul





Paul


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I run into 1 1/2" to 2" kitchen lines that are filled with grease. How do you run the jetter inside without causing one heck of a mess?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Doubletap said:


> I run into 1 1/2" to 2" kitchen lines that are filled with grease. How do you run the jetter inside without causing one heck of a mess?


 









This was last week. I ran the cable until I could see it in the main cleanout but the line still wouldn't drain because of all of the sludge. I ran my 1 1/2 hp 1500 psi electric jetter for about an hour to clean it up. What you see in the bucket is all that came back before I had the line draining. After that I just went back and forth until it drained like new.





Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

How do you price that to customers after you've ran the cable machine. I've considered getting one but don't need another piece of equipment I can't get people to pay for. As you mentioned another hour of time plus use of the machine. I would think a bit of time to clean the jetter line up would be in store also. I can see businesses paying out but do average homeowners?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

For the little jetter, I usually either charge a small equipment fee or nothing. Either way, I just keep the clock running as I'm T&M. This one took just over 3 hours total but the drain's flowing better than it has in 20 years and it's a slab on grade home so the alternatives weren't cheap either. All told, their bill was less than 4 bills. I think they got a good deal.





Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

How well does the jetter manuever in old CI drain lines?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> How do you price that to customers after you've ran the cable machine. I've considered getting one but don't need another piece of equipment I can't get people to pay for. As you mentioned another hour of time plus use of the machine. I would think a bit of time to clean the jetter line up would be in store also. I can see businesses paying out but do average homeowners?


Well, an important thing to remember is that you should not guarantee the results of the unknown.

Our drain calls are described in job descriptions as a "drainage failure". 

Rodding is nothing more than the first-step cause of failure diagnosis which also acts as a remedy in MOST cases. Sometimes you need a jet, sometimes you need a shovel.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Well, an important thing to remember is that you should not guarantee the results of the unknown.
> 
> Our drain calls are described in job descriptions as a "drainage failure".
> 
> Rodding is nothing more than the first-step cause of failure diagnosis which also acts as a remedy in MOST cases. Sometimes you need a jet, sometimes you need a shovel.


 Are you saying you *also* jet (2nd step) as well unless the cable goes into the mud?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> Are you saying you *also* jet (2nd step) as well unless the cable goes into the mud?



I've never jetted a residential because the cable machine didn't get it unstopped, but I have jetted some residential that needed a better cleaning than cabling normally does. 98.9999 percent of the time jetting is declined if flow is established.

I've jetted lines from the outside sewer clean out, upstream, and used the camera to help find the wye to the sink and had gobs of stuff wash out, when the drain had be otherwise been running clear water.


A pressure bag and a fernco cap can make the most aggravating things go away, too.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Thx for clarifying, wasn't sure I was getting what you were saying.


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

my mustang has bin great for 1/12 -2" restaurant lines and k/s lines. it has also bin used to thaw frozen water and sewer lines. it was a great foot in the door for jetting. now we have several some heated up to 16 gpm . we still use the electric .:thumbup:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ever see those special jetter tips cut thru a 2x4 or concrete block? Its impressive...I dont think I use mine enough or to its potential...as far as the op question...inside a restaurant is a good reason for electric..


----------

